# Quick trip to Alpine.



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Enjoyed a few days in Alpine.

Where we spent a few nights. 









Visited Big Bend Brewing for a few samples and some pictures. This is a three shot HDR image










Lot of trains go through Alpine and the tracks are right next to the hotel. I spent a bit of time shooting folk art or vandalism, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I love that town. I used to stay at The Holland Hotel about 4 times per year for work. Would frequent the Railroad Blues bar quite a bit too. http://www.railroadblues.com/

Always ate at Reata steakhouse there as well. http://www.reata.net/alpine-texas-restaurant.html


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Great day trip from Alpine is the Pinto Canyon Road.It's a paved highway out of Marfa,but turns into gravel all the way to Ruidosa on the river.Maybe 30 miles of it is gravel,but you'll not believe there's scenery in Texas like that.I could live in Alpine way easy.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

peckerwood said:


> Great day trip from Alpine is the Pinto Canyon Road.It's a paved highway out of Marfa,but turns into gravel all the way to Ruidosa on the river.Maybe 30 miles of it is gravel,but you'll not believe there's scenery in Texas like that.I could live in Alpine way easy.


I've heard of that drive but never taken it. Just retired last month so maybe I can make some time for that one. I have some trips planned for Davis Mountains SP, might squeeze it in then. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Love that country! Planning on going again soon!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Lived there for four years, it is a unique spot.

It is also the largest city in the largest county of the largest state in the contiguous US. 
When I was living there, the Holland was a vacant building. 

There are a lot of new business's there, but, the town is still pretty much the same. But, you have to get out of town to really enjoy that part of the country.

I still go back to the area a few times a year.


----------

